# Should we continue?



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, she'll be able to pass. Lots of dogs are nervous during their first separations. If your instructor is any good, you'll work toward it together, piece by piece. 

Are you saying the instructor was rough with her or simply that she freaked out and the instructor took a sec to get her under control?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree with Tippy, and now you know what you need to focus on before the test. If you like the instructor (sounds like you might not?), then I would definitely continue, but work on the separation part at home in smaller pieces.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

You need to continue practicing at home. Go to the pet store and ask an employee to hold her in a sit stay for just 30 seconds, gradually building up the time that you're gone. Continue in other locations for added distractions and new people. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely practice handing her off for very brief sessions. Don't even leave her sight at first, and let the "stranger" feed her a few treats and pet her. No "comforting" in the sense of high-pitched voices, hugs, or excessive energy. Just mellow vibes and a couple of nice treats.

If she shows any major signs of anxiety (vocalizing, dancing in place, panting that's too fast for how hot it is, shaking, etc.) take it to an easier level, even if that just means handing off the leash and standing six feet away with your back turned for a moment. If she shows full-on panic, it's very hard to make a good training moment out of it.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree you can do this with some work on your part. If you have any friends that can help you that would be great. Ask them to meet you some place where you can leave them with Annie for a few seconds at a time. It would be easier on Annie if she knows soem of the people you are handing her over too. Then once she is fine with that mix it and ask a coworker or a even a stranger at a pet store to help you out. Maybe you could ask a fellow class mate to come work on this with you. Good luck.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't give up on the CGC ! My Chance didn't pass the first time we tested for the CGC but it was good for me to see what we areas we needed to work on. And have fun.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer and I had the same issue (and still do a little bit). We worked on it with a friend and had the help of the magical food, cheese! He is much better, but we haven't practiced in a while. We plan to do the CGC test again next month. Last time we tried was in April. Don't give up!! This was unexpected for us, too.


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for all the great advice and encouragement! We will practice lots, and just take it slow. I will keep you all posted!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

We did this in class too, for only a minute. After 45 seconds you could hear just one dog whining very loudly outside.. I knew it was Molly.


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Just a quick update, Annie passed her CGC! I was so proud, the trainer distracted her while I snuck out for the three minute separation, so time was all but up till she realized I wasn't the one holding the leash! I still think this part of the test is silly, I would never leave my dog with a stranger. Thanks for all the great advice!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Congratulations! That's wonderful!

Remember, earning titles is about the journey, not the result. This always helps me when I'm frustrated with a particular training issue.

But it sure is nice to have that title when you've got it!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy has Separation Issues. 

When I was training him for his CGC I would say "Buddy, Mommy will be back. Stay with ______". I used this saying at home, too. Consistency really helped him. 

If I am home he has a 15 minutes max. before he would start crying/fussing with me out of sight. If I am not going to be back within 10 minutes I will NEVER say this phrase.

If I am out of sight for more than 5 minutes at a store or someplace- Example leave him with my mom to I can go get something- She says she starts to look around and becomes fidgety.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Annie on passing the CGC !!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Good Job glad you passed!!!

You would be surprised how many times I have left Jige with people he didnt know. I have done this at shows alot. I have let kids take him for a walk around the building, asked someone to hold his leash while I use the bathroom or run to my car for something. I have thought about it but have not done it is have someone else show him for me. Jige will willing go with anyone....which can be a bad thing too if you are worried about someone stealling your dog.


----------

